

Ask HN: Best thing to do in summer break for student? - dartshrewd

Hi guys I am first year student studying SE in UK I was wondering what is the best thing to do in the summer break. I &quot;think&quot; that I know Java and PHP pretty well(about 85% percent overall mark). The first thing that came to my mind was to find a job. After about one week of searching I found only one job for junior Java developer(maybe I am searching wrong). The next idea came to my mind was to get certificate, that way I will have better chance of getting a job right ? The oracle Java SE 8 Programmer I cost about 150 pounds, which I think are too much money for person that is not working. Next idea I have was to work for open source project just to meet people, but I think I don&#x27;t have necessary skills for that. Also I try freelance projects, but almost everyone have more experience than me.<p>I will be really happy if you can give me some advice what is the best thing to do during this 3-4 mounts time period?
======
mathgeek
I don't particularly know how things work in the UK for students, but here in
the US the best idea would be an internship or a summer coding program (Google
and similar companies do a few of them for students).

